# What Are These



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found three of these on the property that I hunt and I was wondering what they were, thought they were howletzer shells at first but the bottom aint right and that wouldnt have a lid, so any info would be great.
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/dontknow001.jpg
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/dontknow004.jpg
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/dontknow005.jpg
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/dontknow006.jpg


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

maybe some type of well bucket? never seen anything exactly like it. how tall are they?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

They are 12in. high and 3 inches in diameter


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

it looks like some kind of japanese trinket or thermos.


----------



## mel (May 5, 2013)

To the original poster:

If you are ever able to identify this, please post what you find out. About 25 years ago my parents found one of these buried in their yard. They were living in the country in Stephens County at that time. We have always wondered what it was. I believe we will learn that the writing is Chinese and not Japanese....but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

maybe Pokémon mushroom container. what ever they are look old and valuable made of brass or copper. probly brass


----------



## wanderlust (May 5, 2013)

Those are normally used as sacred herb and incense containers, buy are also used for holding prayers and scrolls. Don't know about the specific markings, but many Asian cultures use them and have for centuries


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Old henry you are right they are solid brass except for the chain and the sodering
and ill post what they are if I find out but iv asked antique road show along with a few others and thay didnt know what they were,


----------

